# 5 toes



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

I bought chicks from rural king and they had different kinds of breeds an two of them has extra toes and I was wondering if it would be possible to cut it or put a band so it will cut circulation off I think it's a silky because they have 5 toes and have hairy legs


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Why do you want to remove the toe?The chicken needs it for balance and to walk right.If you remove it,it won't walk right and it will have problems.If you cut it off,it will probably bleed to death and will be in a lot of pain.Imagine how it would feel if someone cut off your toe.Many breeds have 5 toes or feathered feet and legs.If you didn't want a chicken like that,why did you buy them just to mutilate them?


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

I was asking I'm not going to do it if it's absolutely necessary because It falls constantly and already had on of them break a leg because of the extra toe I know some breeds have five toes I know they're silkies,and mutilate it please I just gave mouth to mouth because one of them died in my hands only Time I've hurt one of my chickens was when one of my roosters flogged my sister and went over to a friends house and cut heads off of meat chickens


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sorry to hear you lost a chicken.How did the extra toe cause a chicken to break a leg?That doesn't make sense.Chickens have been around for millions of years.They say the chicken is the closest living relative of the dinosaur.So if the extra toe is disabling your chicken,the breeds with those traits would have gone extinct a long time ago.And the thought of you cutting off the toe horrified me,please don't do that.What are you feeding your babies?Do you have them on starter feed?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

James, can you think of any other reason that would cause this chick to constantly fall? In my 13 silkies I've had or have not one has ever had any injury or problem with the extra toe. And Robin had raised silkies for years. Does this one have difficulty standing?


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

That's one of there feet


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've raised Salmon Faverolles which have 5 toes per foot. Their toes were crooked and/or curled as chicks and they were hatchery chicks. It is most likely genetic. Other causes could possibly be incorrect temperature or too low humidity in the incubator. Growing chicks could also be deficient in riboflavin causing toe deformities. 
My Faverolles grew and acted normally as any other chicken. Their feet were just strange to look at.
If you suspect riboflavin deficiency, provide them Avian Super Pack:
https://www.jefferspet.com/products/avian-super-pack-4oz
.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would not worry about 5 toes. Those have been around for hundreds of years. I would say if you really didn't want to deal with 5 toes or they bother you, maybe you can trade the chick for another one.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

My Dorkings had extra toes.... It didn't inhibit them in any way, although they were super prone to getting things wrapped around the extra one. I don't know how many things I cut off of them so they wouldn't lose the extra toe! Other than that the older Asiatic breeds tend to have this. If their wobbling about or breaking legs it isn't because of the extra toe...


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

The toe bends understand it's foot when trying to watch


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Then cull it. You dont want to pass defective genes down the line.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

It died after I posted this


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

James,are you feeding your chicks starter feed or bread and corn?Unless they are getting the necessary nutrition,you will continue to have health problems and dead chicks.We all want you to succeed in your chicken raising endeavors but you have the responsibility to provide the proper nutrition for your flock.If you start feeding them right,you will be rewarded with a healthy,beautiful flock.Do you belong to the 4-H club at school?


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

I do and always have i use chick starter


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

With my very first chick it was a single Polish. She peeped non stop then died on day 5. And hindsight made me think that he couldn't eat the crumbles because they were too big. Because my next batch was 8 Polish and they seemed to be eating but I found they were just flinging the crumbles around. With these I put the crumbles in the Cuisonart and ground them smaller and they acted like vultures that had never been fed. Now I grind all chick feed for the first 3 weeks and also entice them with chick feed mush every day.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Oats':!;'' bn. V.


----------

